

Ask HN: What are typical eCPM for Google Mobile Ads? - stevenloi

iPhone App Developers, Mobile Web Site Owners: I'm hoping you guys can help me out. I'm looking for typical eCPM rates (perhaps include # of visitors/month, PVs/month, and type of content/app) for those that use Google Mobile Ads and/or AdMob to monetize. Would be nice to know what type of targetting you guys do as well.<p>I'm researching push text/sms notifications monetization as well as mobile ads and what the rates would be for each channel and mobile ad companies can improve in this area. Please ping me at steven[dot]loi at google service provider if you can help!
======
johng
This is from a cell phone forum and the "mobile skin". This value is all of
last months traffic:

Impressions: 426,784 eCPM: $1.39 Revenue: $592.15

Won't say which site, hope it helps.

------
stevenloi
Thanks john! any information on CTR as well?

~~~
johng
Sure CTR: 0.16%

